Ask HN: Do startups often fake KPI results in order to further drive employees? - bad_ramen_soup
======
tiredwired
They sometimes project based on projections of estimates modeled from
alternate facts scaled within fuzzy sliding windows and unrelated quantifiable
numbers.

------
gcatalfamo
Yes.

